# Realtek sound driver XP SP3 problem



## matt_s_23

I have just bought and installed Windows XP Home edition.  Service Pack 3.
I bought a new motherboard ...this one in fact ( http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...category_id=491&manufacturer_id=0&tid=mbb1015 )

Anyway, a lot of stuff didn't work, and my mate told me that I actually need to re-install windows to get the drivers to work.

Unfortunatly, I had a illeagle copy of windows because an old friend made my computer ages ago.
SO this is why I've bought the new windows.

Now, everything works, except the sound.

I have the "driver and utilities" CD from the motherboard, but the sound won't install....the Realtek HD Driver keeps saying "Realtek driver could not install !!"

I've searched the web and found that I need to install the UAA...I have located and downloaded that, but when I right-click on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" to re-install driver (as what I read), the wizard doesn't start, and nothing happens.


Any advice?!?!

I haven't had sound on my computer for weeks and I'm getting soooooooo pissed off haha! Cheers.

matt s.


----------



## johnb35

All you should have to do now is just rerun the realtek driver setup.  Don't try to update the driver manually.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

What realtek do you have? I have a Realtek '97 and after downloading the latest drivers from the internet i haven't got any trouble with it.
And some linux distributions recognize it without having to install drivers.


----------



## matt_s_23

No, it still doesnt work when I re do the realtek setup.
There are two versions of Realtek on the driver CD.  HD, and AC'97.

I've tried both, but neither work.

The AC'97 finishes the setup, then tells me to reboot (as normal), but when my computer restarts, there is no change to sound.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I don't know why yours won't work, but mine works after installing without having to restart, no matter which one of them I install.
Go to the motherboard's manufacturer's website and look for your model, and the drivers that come along with it, download and install.


----------



## matt_s_23

Ok, just to let you know that I have fixed it at last!

Basically, I completely re-installed windows,
then when it started up, I went into C:/WINDOWS and located a hidden file called "inf"  (you have to make sure that you have you folder settings set to "view hidden folders")
Then in that folder is a file called "hdaudbus"  and you right click on it and go to "install"   it seems like nothing has happened, but it has.
Then I went back to the driver CD and installed the HD Realtek driver again (which I still expected not to work), but it finished set up, then I rebooted, and hey presto, I heard the beautiful windows start-up tune!!
Yay!

Thanks for all your help anyways!

matt s.


----------



## Okedokey

Yeh, all you had to do was install the chipset drivers my friend...


----------



## Nirwana

matt_s_23 said:


> Ok, just to let you know that I have fixed it at last!
> 
> Basically, I completely re-installed windows,
> then when it started up, I went into C:/WINDOWS and located a hidden file called "inf"  (you have to make sure that you have you folder settings set to "view hidden folders")
> Then in that folder is a file called "*hdaudbus*"  and you right click on it and go to "install"   it seems like nothing has happened, but it has.
> Then I went back to the driver CD and installed the HD Realtek driver again (which I still expected not to work), but it finished set up, then I rebooted, and hey presto, I heard the beautiful windows start-up tune!!
> Yay!
> 
> Thanks for all your help anyways!
> 
> matt s.


sorry mat but i can't  find that file in my windows ;(

so what should i do now ?


----------



## johnb35

Nirwana said:


> sorry mat but i can't  find that file in my windows ;(
> 
> so what should i do now ?



You should have created your own thread with what problem you are experiencing.  Are you saying you don't have sound?  What brand and model of computer are you using or if its a custom built, what motherboard do you have?


----------

